# QUESTION OF THE DAY: aug 1/07



## cantaloup (Aug 1, 2007)

Which substance/material is NOT an alternative/additive to Portland cement:

A/ Ground granulated blast furnace slag

B/ Magnesium alloys powder

C/ Fly ash

D/ Silica fume

Hint: check wikipedia.com


----------



## cement (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm guessing B since I never heard of it. That was my default on the exam too :thumbs: though I'm not sure if ground slag has cementatious properties.... what was the question?


----------



## owillis28 (Aug 1, 2007)

OK, I have an answer in mind (without the use of wikipedia). When can we find out if we are correct?


----------



## cantaloup (Aug 2, 2007)

owillis28 said:


> OK, I have an answer in mind (without the use of wikipedia). When can we find out if we are correct?


B is the correct answer.


----------

